# mit JDev entwickelter WS auf Tomcat deployen



## puba (9. Jul 2015)

Hi Zusammen,
ich habe mit Hilfe der JDeveloper Tools einen einfachen Hallo Welt Webservice erstellt. 
Wenn ich diesen auf den mitgelieferten WebLogic Server deploye, kann ich problemlos per z.B. SOAP UI darauf zugreifen und bekomme die erwartete response. 
Nun würde ich das ganz gerne als WAR File verpacken und auf einen Tomcat Server packen, der nicht auf meinem System installiert ist.
Also habe ich (i) ein neues Deploymentprofil angelegt und (ii) ein WAR File erzeugt. (iii) anschließend habe ich das ganze unter Tomcat/webapps hinterlegt und den Server neu gestartet.

Wenn ich jetzt auf <ip>:8080/AppName zugreife, bekomme ich meine innerhalb des Projekts erstellte HTML Testseite angezeigt. Das sagt mir schonmal, dass das WAR File erfolgreich deployt wurde 

Was ich jetzt allerdings noch nicht geschafft habe, ist den Webservice in SOAP UI anzusprechen. Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung 404, dass die angefragte Ressource nicht verfügbar sei. 
Ich habe schon alle möglichen Pfade innerhalb der deployten App durchprobiert, komme da aber irgendwie nicht ran.

Hättet ihr eine Idee, wo ich den deployten WS finde oder zumindest bestimmen kann, wo ich den Pfad angebe?

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
PuBa


----------



## stg (9. Jul 2015)

WebService ist nicht gleich WebService. Wenigstens deine web.xml solltest du mal posten, da kann man normalerweise schon einige Infos rausziehen. Außerdem ist es interessant zu wissen, welche APIs du für den WebService verwendest (inkl Versionsnummern). Womöglich unterscheiden sich deine beiden verwendeten Server hier in dem, was mit ausgeliefert wird.
Den genauen Pfad solltest du aber kennen, schließlich legst du den ja selbst explizit fest.


----------



## puba (10. Jul 2015)

Hi,
klasse. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Hier meine web.xml:

```
<?xml version = '1.0' encoding = 'windows-1252'?>
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
         xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_3_0.xsd"
         version="3.0">
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>aWSPort</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>wsclient.aWS</servlet-class>
    <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>aWSPort</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/aWSPort</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
```

Ich benutze den Jdeveloper 12.1.2.0.0 (Weblogic 12.x). und versuche nach Tomcat 8.0.24 zu deployen.

API sieht folgendermaßen aus:
<!-- Generated by JAX-WS RI at http://jax-ws.dev.java.net. RI's version is JAX-WS RI 2.2.8-b13937 svn-revision#13942. -->


Den Pfad zum WS hat der JD für mich selbst erstellt. Keine Ahnung wie ich das anpasse.

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
P.


----------

